# "Dual 2-stroke" model engine



## Jan Ridders (May 23, 2013)

Hi all,
I have made &#8203;&#8203;a model IC engine in which the 2-stroke process takes place successively on both sides of the same graphite piston in a glass cylinder, see the video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLwHEUJ752s&list=UUOWqwLEIfORZB09qQirdkag&index=1[/ame]
and the concerning page on my web site:
http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_duale_2takt/vrije_zuiger_frameset.htm
Greetings from Holland,
Jan Ridders


----------



## aarggh (May 23, 2013)

I don't know how on earth you keep coming up with these incredible designs Jan, but each and every one is just amazing! Love it!

cheers, Ian


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 23, 2013)

Where he's coming up with them?  I know what you mean but consider how hard the concept was to come up with.... and then there's a running model!

Always impressed by your engines Jan!

Greetings from SE USA,
Jeremy


----------



## BronxFigs (May 23, 2013)

Yet another elegant, and exceptionally clever design, by Mr. Ridders.... the modern, equivalent of E.T. Westbury, and with far more novel designs.

Congratulations on your latest triumph of mechanical physics, and many thanks for sharing your inventions with the Model Engineering world.  

Your engines are gifts that keep on giving.  A great and honorable legacy.


Frank


----------



## gus (May 23, 2013)

Hi Jan,
This another engine to build after completing the Webster Engine.


Gus Teng.


----------



## cfellows (May 23, 2013)

Would that be considered a 1-stroke? Man, you crank these things out faster than anyone I've ever seen.  Very creative!

Chuck


----------



## Shopguy (May 23, 2013)

IMPRESSIVE to say the least.  That is real thinking outside of the box.


----------



## BronxFigs (May 23, 2013)

Mr Fellows;

Your engine designs, and innovations aren't exactly chopped liver.  

Now, we model engine builders can use your "Fellows' Slave-Valves" for compressed air engines, etc. You have also given us many different ways to do some newer engines, like your "Compressed-Air V-8"...various, Hit and Miss engines, Boxer-type engines etc.

Can't wait to see your next wave of designs.


Frank


----------



## AussieJimG (May 23, 2013)

Thank you Jan, that is another brilliant and innovative engine.
I particularly like the ingenious us of the aquarium air pump as a blower and the distributor is both simple and elegant.
And of course the glass cylinder shows the whole works.

Jim


----------



## Jan Ridders (May 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I thank you all for your very positive and inspiring compliments and comments.
Friendly greetings from Holland,
Jan


----------



## schilpr (May 24, 2013)

Jan, outstanding design and craftsmanship. 
In a few weeks I'll be moving to the Netherlands and hope to see some of your models and meet you in person someday. 

Groeten,

Rob


----------



## Davide.C (May 25, 2013)

simply fantastic! the glass cylinder is so original and clever....with light off!
Davide


----------



## kadett (May 25, 2013)

*Jan*, the engine is great as always, feel your individual playing style! Deserve great respect!


----------



## MarioM (Jun 1, 2013)

Just amazing.  I will need another complete life or maybe more to come out with something like this engine.......


----------



## T Mihelich (Jun 2, 2013)

If this does not win Project of the Month I do not know what would.
Absolutely fantastic job Jan.


----------

